# Plakat: Volleyball-Turnier



## josDesign (24. April 2007)

Hallo Community! Lange ist es her das ich in die Plakatwelt hineingeschnuppert habe.

Jetzt habe ich mal wieder kurz ein wenig hingesetzt und ein Plakat für den heimischen Volleyballverein erstellt. Es ist zwar schon gedruckt, ich würde aber trotzdem gerne eure Meinung dazu hören:

http://www.volleylions.at/typo3temp/pics/c99347352f.gif


----------



## chritz tosh (24. April 2007)

Nun, das Wesentliche ist schnell erfassbar - und darauf kommt es ja in erster Linie an! 
Den Samstag hätte ich vielleicht noch dazugeschrieben ... aber wir sind hier ja in der creative lounge und da kommt es nicht auf Wochentage (und auch nicht auf zu geringe Schriftgröße der spielenden Mannschaften ;-)  sondern auf Gestaltung an. 
Und die ist ... ok! ;-) 
Nach unten hin wirds vielleicht etwas unruhig, man hätte möglicherweise die Sponsoren vom eigentlichen Inhalt abheben können oder andersherum. Auch wäre vielleicht ein stärkerer Kontrast von Vorder- zu Hintergrundfarbe ganz nett gewesen sowie eine kräftigere Farbgebung (wenn schon 4-farb-Druck) ... 
... hätte, wäre, könnte ... alles 'ne subjektive Geschichte - aber Du wolltest es ja nich anders! ;-) 

Summa summarum: Passt doch!  

In diesem Sinne: keep on gestalting! ;-) 
Grüße, Chris


----------

